# Bowl makers and Ringmaster users.



## Ringmaster (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello All,

I would like to introduce myself as owner of Ringmaster Tool Co. I recently discovered this tool and liked it so much I wanted to be involved with it in a big way. You see I have a great respect for the Earth's natural resources. And when the Earth provides us with fine building materials such as exotic hard woods, we shall not waste them. The Ringmaster bowl maker lets us do just that. Now I will tell you I am not a woodworker and will not pretend to be one. That's for you guys. My background is in product development. When I first saw the Ringmaster I immediately saw its value, but I also saw some design improvements waiting to be made. With your help we are going to make this the best wood-working tool on the market.

The Ringmaster bowl lathe is now being produced in my 14,000 sf manufacturing facility in Wilmington NC. We use state of the art production CNC machinery to produce the parts for the Ring Master, holding tolerances better then one thousandths of an inch (0.001").

We have big plans for Ring Master. First a new website. Please visit www.Ringmasterlathe.com for the latest news and come back often. We will have contest, offer over 70 species of wood, free plans, more videos, free training, and more.

Next we have new lathe models coming out to fit the popular lathes sold today. We already have model 755 for the Grizzly lathe and will be releasing new models for lathes such as Delta, JET, Oneway, Craftsman and more.

Finally we are offering other woodworking tools that you will not want to be without. Router bases of all shapes and sizes, Jigs and Fixtures, Lathe faceplates and adaptors, just to name a few.

Now for the most part I am going to stay on the sidelines of this forum. I am here to get a sense of what the users have to say about the Ringmaster and look at what we need to do to improve.

To purchase a Ring Master during this transition, we have setup an Ebay store, Ring Master Tool, with all of our models. If you don't see what you are looking for please send me a message and I will see about getting it. Once our website is back up you will also be able to purchase Ringmasters at www.ringmasterlathe.com.

So there you have it. I look forward to seeing what you can do with your Ring Masters. Feel free to contact me at [email protected] as I am always here to help

Pete Merritt

Ringmaster Inc.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I own a ringmaster and use to use it quite a bit. However, I changed lathes and I have not modified my ringmaster to work on the new lathe and, therefore, have not used the ringmaster for a couple of years. I'm pretty sure I can do the modification myself, but I have not gotten around to it.

I'll share an opinion with you.

Saving wood is a worthy goal but it is not the reason I have a ringmaster. If I look at the ringmaster as a wood saving and, hence, money saving device, I would have to make a LOT of bowls to recover the purchase price.

I bought the ringmaster because it enabled me to, relatively easily, make unique and interesting things that I could not easily make any other way. If I were you, I would market the ringmaster emphasizing the creative possibilities it offers.

I wish you well in your new business venture.


----------



## kapanen (Oct 13, 2010)

I on the other hand do not own it….but it has drawn my interest. 
I stumbled upon it just last weekend via Youtube…."Cherry Wood Vase Made With Rings". I was totally oblivious to its existence prior to that.

I am someone who has no one personally teaching me anything surrounding this hobby. I am strictly self taught.
If it was not for the net and particulary YouTube, I would have given up on making anything worth more than firewood.

So to get to my point…..Put several videos out on Youtube, not only showing the wood savings, the ease, but also the incredible designs and opportunities that your product can provide.

It is all but free, and will expand your products reach….

Thanks for listening.

Also, once the new site is up, make sure you invest in someone to "optimize" it. SEO….I am pretty good, if you are looking for such.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Pete Merritt
I am a new disabled vet and looking for new ways to help me make things easier and less expensive. I find that many new disabled vet looking for somthing to do with their time. I teach Vets, Active Duty, and Dependants how to make their own pens and they are longing to do more, however, I do not have the resources or Tools to do so. Your product does seem very intersting to use, however, there are some like me that have some brain damage so it takes awhile to do things.

I would like to ask one thing, what make your product better then just using the Bandsaw tilted at 45* and cutting it there.

Please send me a PM with more info.

All the Best
Arlin


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have just purchased a Ring Master. Time will tell the rest of the story but as of now I am excited of this addition to my lathes. I have added a whole new dimension to turning in my shop.


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for your post. I had heard of the Ring Master looking through different projects and forums here but never paid it much interest thinking that a lathe was required to use. Turning doesn't particularly interest me but bowl making does and I believe this may be what I'm looking for. I took a look at your website and I think this may be my next big tool purchase. I'm going to view more how-to videos first but I think you have an innovative product here.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

About three years ago I was interested in buying a ringmaster after seeing it demonstrated at our wood working club. I was able to borrow one and try it at home for a few weeks and was disappointed. After cutting and assembling the simple bowls I was making I spent way too much time sanding the interior of these bowls. Much more time sanding than cutting this bowl. I can see that cutting on a lathe could be much faster to finished product. I found the Ringmaster I used to be inaccurate so a lot of sanding was required. Inside cuts for bowls cannot be cut on a band saw but a scroll saw would work and with it one is not limited to just round bowls. I did not buy a Ringmaster.


----------



## TheWoodsman (Jun 21, 2010)

Jim, to me it is obvious your bad experience was due to setup.

To start, the blank needs to be of a specific thickness to ensure evenness of the interior surfaces.
Next, when gluing the rings you should make some jigs to hold the pieces as flush as possible on the inside.
You should pull the bowl from your clamp fixture before the glue beads have completely hardened. Scrape the excess from the bowl and then put it back in the clamp to dry all the way.
Last, before gluing the bottom onto the bowl you can pretty easily sand the interior surfaces using a large diameter drum sander such as 2, 3 or 4". It takes some practice but it is fast.

If I give you any more tips I'll have to charge you.


----------



## woodartgalleria (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi to all, I am a brand new member on this site! I have been a creating rustic wood work for 18 or more years . My work has won many awards in florida, nc and Georgia. I have been using the bandsaw and scroll saw to create one of a kind bowls, vases and hollow forms, For about a year . Currently I have taken my work to the next level using the ringmaster. My ONLY regret is I should have purchased this amazing tool along time ago! I am now able to create vases, bowls and more in a lot less time. I will be posting pics of my work very soon, Thanks Jeff.


----------



## George1024 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a ring master, but have been finding a large number of dead links while researching it. I want to make more than simple cone shaped bowls, and have found very little information on calculations for more involved shapes.

Additionally, some people have mentioned protoshaper software to aid in the calculations, but so far have not been able to locate any more information on it.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## woodartgalleria (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi George, I have been using the r/m for about 5 months and have enjoyed it, once I got it dialed in and adjusted. What do you mean by cone shaped bowls? I can tell you that the r/m will cut the rings for a conventional style open bowl with great ease and exceptional results. I have not been a big fan of the software programs for design and lay out. I simply come up with my own designs. The link that I have found to be extremely useful is William youngs woodworking friends site. Here anything you need to know about the r/m has been discussed and you can get a lot of great info from others that use the r/m. I hope this helps, feel free to contact me with any questions, good luck, Jeff


----------



## George1024 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info Jeff, I will look at his site.

What I mean by cone shaped is that I want the sides to curve, and not just angled out.

The reason i was looking at the protoshaper is that I found that some designs that I drew up did not lend themselves to efficient use of the board, ie. the rings were not the right size to nest together properly. While it could be cut, it left a lot of unused wood.


----------



## ghuovinen (May 8, 2010)

I have been making bowls on the scroll saw, using the techniques from the book of Carole Rothman " Scroll Saw bowls". And I really enjoy it. I posted some bowls the other day and someone mentioned the RM. I had never heard of it. After checking out the website and several UT vids I think I may buy one. My Q is, How do you determine the angles of the cuts if you want to make a vase?


----------



## ghuovinen (May 8, 2010)

Is it worth the $ to buy the RM model with the variable speed? $120.00 more?


----------



## joblow33 (Dec 16, 2015)

I think a plat mount on shaft would save holes to be pluged


----------



## pat52 (Dec 17, 2016)

don't buy one the inventor of the ring master sold the company and won't tell anyone who he is so no parts.


----------



## Ringmaster (Oct 26, 2011)

> don t buy one the inventor of the ring master sold the company and won t tell anyone who he is so no parts.
> 
> - pat52


Not sure why you would post this. What you say is not true at all. Ring Masters are still being made and parts are available for all models. If you need help with your Ring Master please contact me.


----------



## 1stsarge67 (Aug 22, 2018)

If anyone is interested I have a ringmaster for sale. I have the all the tools to set and align the blades along with a spare depth gauge. I just don't use it much anymore and it is gathering dust and shop space.
I am asking $ 350.00 + shipping. I live in San Benito, Tx and would allow local pickup.
I will post pic's real soon.


----------



## Woodchuckswife (Oct 24, 2014)

Go to William Youngs wood workers friends web site and see what can be done with a ring master. They will always ansurre any ? you have . you will see some Bowels that you wood say cant be done. .They will help any body that has a problem. I have been a member for about ten years know.
Wisconsin wood chuck ,com
Chuck


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

If anybody has doubts about the Ringmaster go to my projects link
https://www.lumberjocks.com/recycle1943/projects and look around


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

This post is 2 years old?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Good information is like fine wine. It gets better with age.


----------



## CoolNik (Dec 24, 2016)

> If anyone is interested I have a ringmaster for sale. I have the all the tools to set and align the blades along with a spare depth gauge. I just don t use it much anymore and it is gathering dust and shop space.
> I am asking $ 350.00 + shipping. I live in San Benito, Tx and would allow local pickup.
> I will post pic s real soon.
> 
> - 1stsarge67


I know this was a few years ago but didn't know if you had sold it or is it still available?


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> If anybody has doubts about the Ringmaster go to my projects link
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/recycle1943/projects and look around
> 
> - recycle1943


This guy Recycle is the Maser of RingMaster,
Keep em coming Sir Dick, keep em coming


----------

